# New Tires



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I bought these tires on them for $125 on rims with only 7 miles on them. But the rims didnt fit so I had no choice but put them on my original rims. So now I need to find the right rims with right bolt pattern for my other tires for plowing. Here are some pics.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

what brand are they? what rims are the old ones for?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

My tires I just put on are GBC Dirt Devil II X/T. The rims I have came off an 2007 arctic cat H1. The bolt pattern is 4/115. they are 12 inch rims.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...STRK:MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=180268450259&rd=1


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;563666 said:


> My tires I just put on are GBC Dirt Devil II X/T. The rims I have came off an 2007 arctic cat H1. The bolt pattern is 4/115. they are 12 inch rims.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...STRK:MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=180268450259&rd=1


i don't really like the looks of those


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i really didnt either but i figured once they got covered in mud i wouldnt know what they looked like


----------

